# Solved: help for assasin"s creed 3



## supershiva (Nov 28, 2012)

hello friends 


i have installed assasins creed 3 and when i open the game the moniter screen turns black and nothing hapens for a long time.then i used alt+clt+delte to start windows task manager then they told me that the game has stoped running and the program closes. i humbly request all my friends in this site to help me find a solution to this problem oh yeah they also tell that failed to start the game cannot find essential information in the registry (configuration error : 0x0002)(configuration error :0x0003) 





Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate, 32 bit
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+, x64 Family 15 Model 107 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 2047 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 4350 (Microsoft Corporation WDDM 1.1), 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 39997 MB, Free - 25691 MB; D: Total - 24999 MB, Free - 2402 MB; E: Total - 45002 MB, Free - 13692 MB; F: Total - 42625 MB, Free - 21580 MB;
Motherboard: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd., M61SME-S2
Antivirus: None


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

Hi and welcome to TSG.

Was this installed from CD/DVD or a download?


----------



## supershiva (Nov 28, 2012)

dvd


----------



## supershiva (Nov 28, 2012)

DVD INstallation


----------



## supershiva (Nov 28, 2012)

DVD


----------



## supershiva (Nov 28, 2012)

DvD


----------

